# Best salesman line in a while: "Exchangers are barred from using the pool"



## ondeadlin (Dec 9, 2013)

So I'm currently enjoying a II exchange with my family at a very nice resort that is still in developer sales.  I happened to be hanging out in a common area today when a salesperson came through giving the tour to two prospective buyers.  The prospective buyers had just asked a question, which I did not hear, and the salesperson answered, "Yes, for a while the pool was getting very crowded, so the association passed a rule that exchangers are not allowed to use the pool, only owners in residence have access."

I just chuckled to myself, having recently used the pool.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 9, 2013)

Those sales weasels will say anything, won't they? :rofl:

Kurt


----------



## moonstone (Dec 9, 2013)

I would have said, in a very loud voice, something like;  'really! I'm here on an exchange and have been in the pool every day'.
Oh those salespeople! :hysterical:
~Diane


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive been to a few timeshare presentations (better at avoiding them now) and heard all kinds of lies but thats a great one.  The only statement that a timeshare sales person said that was true is

*"It will make you take the time to travel".*  Most sad, is the person who buys a timeshare (usually from the developer) and wont educated themselves on timesharing and just doesnt use it.  

Anyway that statement was true for me.  How can you not, I pay over 6k in mfs, darn well better use them.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 10, 2013)

Good thing you didn't say anything or you'd be escorted to work Housekeeping duties with the rest of the exchangers ;-) wish I knew which resort you were at


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 10, 2013)

moonstone said:


> I would have said, in a very loud voice, something like;  'really! I'm here on an exchange and have been in the pool every day'.
> Oh those salespeople! :hysterical:
> ~Diane


I'm usually not very confrontational (especially in person), but I would be tempted to do something similar if I overheard such a blatant lie.


----------



## geekette (Dec 10, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm usually not very confrontational (especially in person), but I would be tempted to do something similar if I overheard such a blatant lie.



agree.

not keen on pissing off the sales folk, so would attempt to catch the eye of the confused persons and mouth "That's A Lie" or simply do the shaking of head with look of "that's total crap" on my face.

Hopefully the people knew it was crap.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 10, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> So I'm currently enjoying a II exchange with my family at a very nice resort that is still in developer sales.  I happened to be hanging out in a common area today when a salesperson came through giving the tour to two prospective buyers.  The prospective buyers had just asked a question, which I did not hear, and the salesperson answered, "Yes, for a while the pool was getting very crowded, so the association passed a rule that exchangers are not allowed to use the pool, only owners in residence have access."
> 
> I just chuckled to myself, having recently used the pool.



What resort are you staying at ?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I would be tempted to do something similar if I overheard such a blatant lie.



Depending on the time of day, and/or how many brews I'd had, turning to the salesweasel and shouting, "Bullshirt! you KNOW that isn't true" comes to mind. Or at least looking up the 'marks' later and saying, "We need to talk."

What those jerks do is every bit as much thievery as purse snatching or auto theft. Maybe worse. Not many people keep $10,000 or more in a purse to be stolen and cars are usually insured against theft. Make a retail TS purchase, and don't rescind in time, and the cost is much, much higher.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 10, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What resort are you staying at ?



I don't want to out the resort, mostly because we all know that some version of this nonsense goes on just about anywhere.

And as for why I didn't say something ... believe me, I was tempted.  In my mind, I said, "That's nonsense - how are these people going to feel if they buy and find out you're completely making that up?"

But, honestly, I'd just finished a very relaxing day of vacation - exactly the kind of day we all love - and I was so mellow that I just laughed and thought, "I have to put this on TUG."


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> *"It will make you take the time to travel".*  Most sad, is the person who buys a timeshare (usually from the developer) and wont educated themselves on timesharing and just doesnt use it.
> 
> Anyway that statement was true for me.  How can you not, I pay over 6k in mfs, darn well better use them.



Sadly so many people never use them. DWs aunt owns a timeshare, we don't know where or what company. She pays a MF every year but never takes a vacation. It seems that work is too important. They complain when we take a vacation. Always say they don't know how we can keep our job because we vacation so much. It is because we actually take the vacation days our company gives us. She lets most of hers go to waste every year.


----------



## geekette (Dec 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Sadly so many people never use them. DWs aunt owns a timeshare, we don't know where or what company. She pays a MF every year but never takes a vacation. It seems that work is too important. They complain when we take a vacation. Always say they don't know how we can keep our job because we vacation so much. It is because we actually take the vacation days our company gives us. She lets most of hers go to waste every year.



Yeah, I don't get that.  Some people are job-insecure naturally, and I understand that times are hard and jobs are scarce, but I don't want to work for a place where I have to fear being fired for vacationing.  especially using time granted to me for that purpose.  

Oddly enough, I did take a job I viewed as temporary (until something better came along) and the cohorts warned me that people got fired if they used their time off. It was definitely a pressure cooker place but I had already had this vacation planned for over a year, it was discussed with the offer!  I didn't care about the job anyway, just freshening my skills...    sure enough, my phone starting ringing when I hit US Customs ...  they wanted to make sure that I DID NOT REPORT and canned me by phone.  their loss, I was laughing with my travel mates as I was certain they would fire me.  too bad for their beaten down people who stand for that crap ...  sorry I had to be another scare-tactic example for them.

I am a reformed workaholic and believe in work hard, play hard.  Timeshare does force me to take time off and I'm better for it.  I earn my time off and am thrilled to not have to burn days hanging at home or worse, cleaning out the garage or sick.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 10, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Depending on the time of day, and/or how many brews I'd had, turning to the salesweasel and shouting, "Bullshirt! you KNOW that isn't true" comes to mind. Or at least looking up the 'marks' later and saying, "We need to talk."
> 
> What those jerks do is every bit as much thievery as purse snatching or auto theft. Maybe worse. Not many people keep $10,000 or more in a purse to be stolen and cars are usually insured against theft. Make a retail TS purchase, and don't rescind in time, and the cost is much, much higher.



Think  if   a few Coronas  would use  7  letter word beginning  with "F"!

Really depressing seeing  sales weasels with big shit eating grin on face  seducing unsuspecting  souls unto Devils Lair and extracting large  tribute!


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUG help*

I was in Vegas in August....rented from a TUGGER...was in the elevator with another couple that had just went on a presentation, they were discussing the presentation and were hooked.  I told them about the TUG site.  The next day I saw them at the pool and they bought my wife and me a drink for saving them from the purchase....makes me feel good I saved someone all that money


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 11, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> I was in Vegas in August....rented from a TUGGER...was in the elevator with another couple that had just went on a presentation, they were discussing the presentation and were hooked.  I told them about the TUG site.  The next day I saw them at the pool and they bought my wife and me a drink for saving them from the purchase....makes me feel good I saved someone all that money



This has happened to me a few times- I spread the word about TUG at owners meetings and at the pool before people make a big mistake!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 11, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> This has happened to me a few times- I spread the word about TUG at owners meetings and at the pool before people make a big mistake!



Tiki Bar and pool for me -- with free drink! My lawyer brother calls if the "E F Hutton" effect -- cocked heads and chairs pulling up closer and closer, until they start asking questions.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 12, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Tiki Bar and pool for me -- with free drink! My lawyer brother calls if the "E F Hutton" effect -- cocked heads and chairs pulling up closer and closer, until they start asking questions.



Good for you!  I've seen you post this comment a few times and I never get tired of seeing it.

The resort I own and go to the most does not have active sales to warn people about but I do wear my TUG shirt and hat and hand out cards to spread the word.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 12, 2013)

geekette said:


> I am a reformed workaholic and believe in work hard, play hard.  Timeshare does force me to take time off and I'm better for it.  I earn my time off and am thrilled to not have to burn days hanging at home or worse, cleaning out the garage or sick.



This is a great thread.  I, too, am a a reformed Workaholic.  There were years back that I had weeks of carryover vacation  I am ashamed to say it was during the time I was raising my children, I missed so  many  opportunities for memories.  Little by little as I was buying more timeshares and found out how to use them I was on my road to recovery.  

The last year I worked,  during the vacation canvasing, I, in error put down 8 weeks of vacations.  The boss of course came back lauging at me and said I only get 5 weeks of vacation.  I knew then I was cured.  

 I would have been with the poster who wanted to say bullshit, Im thinking I would  not have held back. The saying that people as they age use less restraint with thier opinions applies to me.  Especially in the late afternoon after Ive had a few brews.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 12, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> This is a great thread.  I, too, am a a reformed Workaholic.  There were years back that I had weeks of carryover vacation  I am ashamed to say it was during the time I was raising my children, I missed so  many  opportunities for memories.



Timeshare worked that way for me, too.  Having paid the fees, I was then forced to use the time because I wouldn't tolerate throwing away that money.  It also forced me to make a plan, which made it much easier for my wife since she likes to plan ahead.

Then once I shoved it into my schedule I realized that I was wrong in all of my perceptions that I couldn't afford to miss the time out of the office because of the deadlines and schedules.  When I had the vacation time blocked out and fixed, then I found other ways to get things done.

Now that I'm working on my own I've lost the ability to manage the deadlines by doing more delegating.  And I still have to deal with fixed deadlines where work needs to get done.  So I know that I will often have to spend some time working while I am traveling.  My compensation is to do more traveling than I had previously.  I plan the trips, get them on the calendar, then plan my work as much as I can to fit around the trip, and do only the bare minimum while I'm out.


----------



## Pmuppet (Dec 12, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> The prospective buyers had just asked a question, which I did not hear, and the salesperson answered, "Yes, for a while the pool was getting very crowded, so the association passed a rule that exchangers are not allowed to use the pool, only owners in residence have access."



I also avoid conflict and by nature I would have been inclined to stay out of the conversation.

With that said, after finding tug a few years ago and learning all about how scummy the retail industry I told myself that I can't be a passive observer if I see something wrong like this, so I would have had to say something.  Definitely would be tough for me though as I don't like conflict.

The reason I would have to say something is because I believe this is blatant fraud (and folks should be prosecuted for this in my opinion).  The thought of these guys selling a completely worthless item for $30k plus that will continue to drain people's future earnings for the remainder of there life via maintenance fees I have to say something.  

The thought of these SOB's doing this to my mother scares the bejebers  of me.  I take it personally like they are trying to steal money from folks.


----------



## Patri (Dec 12, 2013)

As far as pool use, I hope the people thought it through a little bit. That could also mean they would not be able to use a pool at a resort they traded into, but the salesman would be touting what great trades they would be able to get.


----------



## Kaelyn (Dec 12, 2013)

*sales weasels*

Own @ Morritt's Tortuga, bought on TUG! Did the tour & owner's update a couple of days ago.  They say they aren't high pressure, and they're not bad, but the longer term salespeople definitely look down on people who bought resale. So, I was @ rum point, met a couple of ladies who took the tour to get a discount on a stingray city tour, It's "not really their sort of place".  Not sure what they're after, but when I told them I bought for a buck, they called me a liar, and asked how, all in the same breath. It was cute. I promptly spread the TUG gospel. I think they daughter didn't really believe me, she pulled out her iPad, and I walked her into the classifieds, bargain basement, and both their jaws dropped. They live up north and had been looking for something in the Cape Cod area. They saw three ads they liked, and I hope they buy! They were tickled. If we hadn't had to leave, they probably would have bought us drinks.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 13, 2013)

Kaelyn said:


> Own @ Morritt's Tortuga, bought on TUG! Did the tour & owner's update a couple of days ago.  They say they aren't high pressure, and they're not bad, but the longer term salespeople definitely look down on people who bought resale. So, I was @ rum point, met a couple of ladies who took the tour to get a discount on a stingray city tour, It's "not really their sort of place".  Not sure what they're after, but when I told them I bought for a buck, they called me a liar, and asked how, all in the same breath. It was cute. I promptly spread the TUG gospel. I think they daughter didn't really believe me, she pulled out her iPad, and I walked her into the classifieds, bargain basement, and both their jaws dropped. They live up north and had been looking for something in the Cape Cod area. They saw three ads they liked, and I hope they buy! They were tickled. If we hadn't had to leave, they probably would have bought us drinks.



I tried to warn an elderly lady about to go into a sales presentation at Williamsburg Plantation.  I was using a computer in a common area and just for grins looked up the resort on eBay.  Naturally there were units for $1 and I mentioned this to her.  Her reply was "that can't be right."  She did not bother to look a the computer and happily went into her meeting to, in her words, "get a new unit."


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 13, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Good thing you didn't say anything or you'd be escorted to work Housekeeping duties with the rest of the exchangers ;-) wish I knew which resort you were at



Good one :hysterical::rofl:


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 16, 2014)

geekette said:


> Yeah, I don't get that.  Some people are job-insecure naturally, and I understand that times are hard and jobs are scarce, but I don't want to work for a place where I have to fear being fired for vacationing.  especially using time granted to me for that purpose.
> 
> Oddly enough, I did take a job I viewed as temporary (until something better came along) and the cohorts warned me that people got fired if they used their time off. It was definitely a pressure cooker place but I had already had this vacation planned for over a year, it was discussed with the offer!  I didn't care about the job anyway, just freshening my skills...    sure enough, my phone starting ringing when I hit US Customs ...  they wanted to make sure that I DID NOT REPORT and canned me by phone.  their loss, I was laughing with my travel mates as I was certain they would fire me.  too bad for their beaten down people who stand for that crap ...  sorry I had to be another scare-tactic example for them.
> 
> I am a reformed workaholic and believe in work hard, play hard.  Timeshare does force me to take time off and I'm better for it.  I earn my time off and am thrilled to not have to burn days hanging at home or worse, cleaning out the garage or sick.



I have also worked for such a company and after years of being told I should just be grateful to have a job, I went and found an opportunity that paid me $15K more.  I'm loyal only to myself and my family. I work hard and play hard but since I live in the Midwest I'm always prepared for the next round of layoffs


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 16, 2014)

*Taking One's Vacation*

Interesting  article on  taking vacations.

Doubt if  applies  to any TUGGERs in general.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/comp...ying-them-to-go-1407884213?KEYWORDS=vacations


----------



## JPD (Aug 16, 2014)

I would have told the sales person in front of his marks, "I'm an ex-changer, your saying I'm not suppose to use the pool as an ex-changer, That's ok, but I'm glad I saved $10,000 on the resale market."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 16, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Good for you!  I've seen you post this comment a few times and I never get tired of seeing it.
> 
> The resort I own and go to the most does not have active sales to warn people about but I do wear my TUG shirt and hat and hand out cards to spread the word.



Thanks, John ... My one resort has really toned down the Tiki (pool) bar in the last several years. They hired an OLD FART of a bartender who is GREAT at scoring himself tips and only wants serious DRINKING customers - it is okay, if you flirt with him but you have to be a big tipper. For me and my 1 beer budget --- he throws the plastic & wipes clean the bar area immediately; sometimes, he says, "well, have a GOOD EVENING" -- all in one motion. He knows the tippers by name and their activities. I guess I rather NOT pay for a bar friend.

PS At other area resorts, the barkeeps Welcome me back and chat me up. I usually will stick around for 2 beers; and many times, I start talking timesharing to other guests where we ALL drink more beverages. 

I guess I am not OLD FART's liking -- I just remembered, that resort is in Ft Lauderdale.  I wonder .....


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2014)

> Doubt if applies to any TUGGERs in general.


I am a reformed non-vacationer, but it took me a while. My turning point was as an untenured professor, meeting with my Chair.  It was right before spring break, and he asked me if I was going somewhere interesting.  

My response: "Oh, I don't take vacations.  There's no time."

He stopped, leaned forward over his desk, and got a look on his face that told me that this was the most important thing he was going to tell me, ever.  "Brian, you HAVE to take vacations.  It's important.  Get away.  Spend time with your family.  Recharge.  If you don't, you'll burn out, or your wife will throw you out, and that doesn't help anyone."

I tell that story to colleagues at other universities, and they all wish they had a Chair that was even half that humane.  I was lucky, I guess.


----------

